# Early Pomps



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Daughter drove down, wanted to go to the beach yesterday. Told her I would go with. Took surf rod, was not expecting much, but it turned out ok!

Soon as I figger out photo download will have proof!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to see. What did they eat?


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Gulp sandleas and little strip of Fishbites.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Love to see some pompano on the forum! What area were you fishing?


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Bout 4 miles west of PC Beach.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll be fishing Santa Rosa beach next week. Hope they're there!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good to hear they are starting to show up. Good job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! Nice pomps.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

So happy to see these! Nice job! I fished all day on Sunday in Seagrove, but the area I was fishing was TERRIBLE due to the sand bar and geography of the beach... I only fished there because I had relatives staying in a condo at that particular location. Excited to get back out there at one of my favorite holes. Thanks for posting


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice X TWO....Great report.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Sweeeeet


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

They ate real nice too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pomps, Cobia, they are starting to roll in!!!!! yeahhhhhh!


----------

